# new in at Carbon collective



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The @CarbonCollective Supreme Plush Wheel Mitt is designed in a natural ergonomic shape, giving you maximum access on even the most awkward of wheels. The foam lining releases the wash solution as you wash preventing the surface from drying, for maximum lubrication.
Availanle from @CleanAndShiny.co.uk for £15.95









📍- Unit 1 Redan Hill Industrial Estate, Redan Road, Aldershot, Hampshire, GU12 4SJ
🖥 - cleanandshiny.co.uk
📞 - 0330 22 33 777
🚚 - Free Fedex UK 3-5 Working Day Delivery Excluding Highlands & Islands on £50+ Orders
🕒 - 3pm DPD Next Working Day/Saturday Delivery Cut Off
🤝 - Trade Discounts Available Upon Application
💳 - Paypal Credit/Pay in 3 Available
🌍 - Worldwide Shipping
🗣 - Tag @cleanandshiny.co.uk #CleanAndShinyUK
#CleanAndShiny #DetailingWorld #Detailing #CarDetailing #CarCare #CarCleaning #OCDClean #DetailingAddicts #PVD #PVDapproved #DetailingSuperstore #DetailingCentral #KeepItCleanKeepItShiny #Aldershot #Hampshire #DetailingUniverse #CarbonCollective #SupremePlushWheelMitt


----------

